# Haint Gobble Call



## Snook

Well after hearing one on you tube I knew I had to have one. Ended up buying both the polycarbonate and wood models. Polycarbonate has a little higher pitch gobble. Wood has a more throaty sound. Not as easy to use as they make it out to be. But after about 45 minutes of driving my wife crazy I finally got it down. Wow do they sound great!!! Anybody have any luck using them??? Should be awesome weapon in the turkey woods....can't wait!


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

I couldn't get mine to work to save my life. I use a shaker call that sounds like someone strangling a jake.

At the right times gobbling works really well. But beware, as it usually ends the conversation if the bird doesn't bite on it. I only use it as a last resort.


----------



## Snook

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> I couldn't get mine to work to save my life. I use a shaker call that sounds like someone strangling a jake.
> 
> At the right times gobbling works really well. But beware, as it usually ends the conversation if the bird doesn't bite on it. I only use it as a last resort.


Lol.... I never did like the sound of the shaker tubes. I agree it may shy away some subordinate birds. Think it's best use would be right off the roost as a locator call or when nothing's talking-and your trying to get a shock gobble. Hunting a field with a strutter decoy could be good too. Just another tool. Hard to beat some good ole' "sleezy" hen talk


----------



## beetlebailey

ya I had 1! I used it and then found out another hunter thought I was the gobbler.. I don't use it anymore!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Lloyd you just might have to teach me how to chase turkeys. I have gotten plenty to fifty yards but can't ever seal the deal!


----------



## Snook

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Lloyd you just might have to teach me how to chase turkeys. I have gotten plenty to fifty yards but can't ever seal the deal!


If you have some places to go your way I will call for you. I will serenade them with some Josh Grossenbacher love notes. And you can use my gun... If their at 50yds their dead with a head full of Hevishot-Shot. I will have a couple buddies fishing then. Call for you in the morning and fish the evenings. I still have your number if it did not change.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Snook said:


> If you have some places to go your way I will call for you. I will serenade them with some Josh Grossenbacher love notes. And you can use my gun... If their at 50yds their dead with a head full of Hevishot-Shot. I will have a couple buddies fishing then. Call for you in the morning and fish the evenings. I still have your number if it did not change.


Thanks for the offer. Sounds great! Girlfriends grandparents have some land usually they only have a few birds running around but seems like the numbers this year have tripled or more. I have seen more turkeys this year than many years past hopefully they are coming back. Here are a couple pictures I got last week. I also use Josh's series, the red one I can't get a purr because I can't roll my tounge and not much for cut but can do about everything else. I'm working on it.... lol And yes number is still the same and I have yours too


----------



## Snook

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Here are a couple pictures I got last week. I also use Josh's series, the red one I can't get a purr because I can't roll my tounge and not much for cut but can do about everything else. I'm working on it.... lol And yes number is still the same and I have yours too


Looks good! I will check my work schedule for next month and try to get a day that buddies will be fishing. I use many different mouth calls. Zink does make some great calls. Grossenbacher and Wallis have killed many of turkeys for me. They are durable so they hold their sound. I can cut and yelp with the best of them I believe. BUT purring with mouth call not so good. Pot calls no problem. Honestly though it's the sharp cutting and aggressive yelping that will fire them up. Sharp cutting IMOP is the BEST way to get them "hot"! Yelping is just letting him know where your at. Purring is the finesse part of it if he's cautious. Once they commit it don't matter. If they need finessed I will break out the David Halloran Twisted Sister pot call. This is where a good choke tube and a tight pattern are needed because they will usually hang up about that 50-70 yd mark. But turkeys are like people....their mood is ever changing. Somedays they run you over. Others they play hard to get. That mood can change literally within an hour or two. The best scenario you can have is to get a boss hen cutting and yelping "angrily" at you. Once this happens you will usually hear gobblers that you never thought existed Lol. Enough....it's been a long winter


----------



## Snook

Took the Haint into the woods this evening (6:45p)for the first time in an attempt to roost some birds. Let's say I was not disappointed. The call sounded great to me and the birds must have thought so too. Had one gobble about 200yds away. Walked that way and gobbled a couple more times and had some hens cutting and yelping their heads off. Then the gobblers started fireing back. The woods went crazy! The hens responded really well to the call. They roosted about a 100 yds away. I would gobble and the hens would fly back and forth on the branches yelping back. The gobblers roosted about 50yds from them. They gobbled here and there. I must say I was impressed. Must have sounded pretty good to keep the hens hot


----------



## Snook

Still a work in progress to see how effective it will be....but took a ride down a bike trail and gobbled in a few areas and was able to get a respone by a group of hens with a couple of gobblers. This was at about 2:30p when it is tough to get anything talking. People on the bike trail were probably wondering what the hell I was doing...Lol


----------



## Snook

Scouted Mosquito refuge today for an upcoming youth hunt May 3rd. Got out about 1p. Had a bunch of birds going. All flocked up. Again the gobble call really was working up the hens. Had a huge flock work their way towards me at about 70 yds. My impatient 8yr old had more fun throwing sticks into the water so needless to say they got no closer. Lol Again no spooked birds related to the call.


----------



## Snook

Just wanted to say I used this call all year long at various times. Learning to get it to sound right and having confidence in it is crucial. Without confidence in getting it to sound right I suggest not to use it because it will sound like a party horn with one screw up when blowing it. May get away with that off the roost but calling birds a different story. Here are my observations while using it:

1. Works really well when birds are flocked up early on. Gets the hens cutting and gobblers with them to fire. Get the hens to move to you and the gobblers will follow. Done this twice but before season while scouting.
2. Good locator call off the roost. But with that said I still prefer the more subtle call of an owl and later the crow call.
3.Works well around field edges when a strutter decoy is set up. Although they never committed I had a large flock of jakes and couple gobblers following hens definitely take notice. I would gobble and they would fire back and strut. The hens never lifted their heads and kept feeding along the other field edge and they all followed. But they would gobble and go into full strut when I hit the Haint. None of them looked spooked whatsoever. I don't use decoys much but feel totally confident if I hunted the field with them and the Haint I could have action.
4.Had a hen cutting to me while "running and gunning". We were cutting back and forth. No gobbles anywhere. I hit the Haint a couple times and about 200yds away had a bird gobble. 5 minutes later he ran right by me so fast half strutting and gobbling I could not get a good shot at him through the brush. He saw me trying to manipulate a shot and that ended the gig...lol
5.Some disappointment in it to fire up midday birds that are not talking. I used it several times just to try and get a shock gobble. Only ONCE did it get a bird going. Ended up being 4 jakes that come by me at 5 yds putting on a show.
6.Works well fooling hunters. I hunt private ground and survey my surroundings before using. Know a surrounding property landowner who hunts a field edge all the time about 250 yds from the property I hunt. I used the Haint several times off the roost that morning. I could hear him really working that box call after gobbling : ) So please be careful if using it!!!!!

My conclusion is its best application is to call hens! It does this quite well. Just be careful that it's a hen and not a hunter!!!! Where there's hens there's gobblers. I've used it on birds that I can see and it does not scare them when used right. Called in 3 strutting gobblers that were strutting in a field 170yds away to 40 yds out my truck window with mouth call. Pulled out the Haint and they just strutted and gobbled when I gobbled out the truck window!!!! Unreal! It's another tool. It has a place in my vest. Like all others have said....you have nothing to lose if a bird just ain't coming.


----------



## Kenlow1

Anybody know where to get a Haint Gobble call?


----------

